# Caught Pneumonia, Now What?



## HemlockSaoirse

My friend can no longer house me after the 1st of July. I plan on traveling with two road dogs instead of trying to find another place to live and be miserable. We're leaving around the 12th.
To the point; I felt a sore throat come on about two-three days ago and now the symptoms have progressed into bronchitis/pneumonia like symptoms including fatigue and occasional fever. As well as the tell tale green shit getting coughed up like sandpaper. 

I only have a little bit of weed and EBT (no cash). What are some things I can do to kick this as soon as possible? Should It realistically clear up by then? Best home remedies?


----------



## landpirate

Yeah as someone who has had bronchitis and also pleurisy, you don't want to mess with lung disorders. Get antibiotics fast and take them all and rest as much as you can. Eat well and rest. 

I didn't look after myself when I had bronchitis and that shit stuck around for over 6 months and now anytime I get a cold it goes straight to my lungs.

Hope you can access some antibiotics and feel better soon.


----------



## AlwaysLost

HemlockSaoirse said:


> My friend can no longer house me after the 1st of July. I plan on traveling with two road dogs instead of trying to find another place to live and be miserable. We're leaving around the 12th.
> To the point; I felt a sore throat come on about two-three days ago and now the symptoms have progressed into bronchitis/pneumonia like symptoms including fatigue and occasional fever. As well as the tell tale green shit getting coughed up like sandpaper.
> 
> I only have a little bit of weed and EBT (no cash). What are some things I can do to kick this as soon as possible? Should It realistically clear up by then? Best home remedies?



I triple the motion for Antibiotics, Pneumonia can kill you untreated and it can do it fast.


----------



## Shwillam

Firstly DO NOT smoke the pot. Eating it has shown to have anti viral properties, but smoking ANYTHING will make a lung infection worse. Please remember that bronchitis is a VIRAL not a BACTERIAL infection so for the love of god dont take anti biotics unless you get your spetum tested and discover its a bacterial infection. Ill have to look up some of the natural meds ive used to treat my often bronchial infections but dude seriously if its getting too bad go to the ER. Pneumonia can absolutely be fatal as fuck. However youd have a consistent fever and an extream point of illness so id assume its bronchitis and if youre aggressive enough in treatment and stop smoking if you do till your well again you can treat it yourself. Peppermint tinctures always make breathing easier for me.
Stay healthy kid


----------



## Shwillam

AlmostAlwaysLost said:


> I triple the motion for Antibiotics, Pneumonia can kill you untreated and it can do it fast.



No anti biotics guys!! He needs anti viral meds


----------



## Shwillam

"
Acute bronchitis is often caused by a viral respiratory infection and improves by itself.
Symptoms of bronchitis include coughing up thickened mucus and shortness of breath.
Treatments usually includes soothing remedies to help with coughing, which may last weeks. Antibiotics are not usually recommended." -Mayo Clinic

"With pneumonia, the air sacs may fill with fluid or pus. The infection can be life-threatening to infants, children, and people over 65.
Symptoms include cough with phlegm or pus, fever, chills, and difficulty breathing.
Antibiotics can not treat many forms of pneumonia. Some forms of pneumonia can be prevented by vaccines." -Mayo Clinic

Please dont take antibiotics unless you believe that it is a bacterial infection. This is why MRSA and other antibiotic resistant dieseases exsist. We need to stop over perscribing these drugs when many diseases are caused by viral infections including most forms of the common cold, which are NOT affected by anti biotics and actuallu they could potentially make a viral infection worse with the effects anti biotics have on the flora and positive bacteria in the stomach, gut, and immune system.


----------



## Buck Toothed Dogo

I woke up in a hospital once, fully intubated and tied up. The room was dark, and my first thought was 'Ok, something happened ... how retarded am I?' ... then I realized if I'm asking myself that, I can't be too retarded. - I had been in a medically induced coma for 6 days

Long story short, I had double walking pneumonia. My lungs filled with fluid as I slept, and I was breathing out of 1/8 of my left lung. My blood went septic, my cerebellum went hypoxic, and I spent 30 days in ICU and another 30 days in rehab learning how to walk again. 

Huge chunks of memory are gone, and even though that was over 10 years ago, things didn't wire back correctly and I still have balance issues. 

TL;DR - Don't fuck around with Pneumonia


----------



## Shwillam

Also i seem to see a lack of sore throat as a symptom in bronchitis. Have you checked for white spots in the back of your throat? Very possible it could be strep


----------



## AlwaysLost

Sirius said:


> No anti biotics guys!! He needs anti viral meds



He needs to go to doctor he doesn't know what he has some respiratory illnesses are viral some bacterial, we are both half right/half wrong. But yep I was wrong about pneumonia totally viral lol. Moral of the story go to the doc aND figure out what's wrong before it's too late


----------



## Shwillam

Im one of those weird folk that believe you can treat yourself as long as its not to the point of life threatening. I once treated a ROWDY case of staph on my leg with all natural tinctures and salves. I was at Black Bear and it took us a minimum of 2 hours to make it to the nearest hospital, i lanced it myself and wanted to make sure i did it right ( i have basic first aid training damn near equivalent to an EMS so i certainly wouldnt expect the average traveler to do this, we also had access to a hippy medicine man who was really educated and experienced with staph) and i went to the hospital to make sure we did it right and they (the docs) were extreamly impressed so i absolutely have a faith in self treatment. But if they believe they need medical attention especially if they cant make an accurate diagnoses pf theyre symptoms then they definitely need to GO TO THE ER. but if theyre fever isnt holding they could probably treat themselves. But you right @AlmostAlwaysLost . Do not fuck around with lung infections. That shit will fucking kill you.


----------



## TheWindAndRain

Check into an emergency room and give them a fake social security number if you are in danger. It sucks to have to fuck over the hospital, but it's better than dying if you cant afford the bill. Ive done this with a few road dawgs and myself when infections got out of hand. They will take care of you. Get well and keep us updated.


@Sirius 's request to treat gnarly staph infections on your own is a NO-BRAINER. And idk why @Sirius is trying to diagnose you from here...just no. Get to CIVILIZATION if you get a bad infection, mrsa has fucked me a couple times, docs have told me twice ive had staph infections that would not have gotten better on their own. One of my highschool teachers also died from a small mrsa infection because he was stubborn


----------



## AlwaysLost

Sirius said:


> Im one of those weird folk that believe you can treat yourself as long as its not to the point of life threatening. I once treated a ROWDY case of staph on my leg with all natural tinctures and salves. I was at Black Bear and it took us a minimum of 2 hours to make it to the nearest hospital, i lanced it myself and wanted to make sure i did it right ( i have basic first aid training damn near equivalent to an EMS so i certainly wouldnt expect the average traveler to do this, we also had access to a hippy medicine man who was really educated and experienced with staph) and i went to the hospital to make sure we did it right and they (the docs) were extreamly impressed so i absolutely have a faith in self treatment. But if they believe they need medical attention especially if they cant make an accurate diagnoses pf theyre symptoms then they definitely need to GO TO THE ER. but if theyre fever isnt holding they could probably treat themselves. But you right @AlmostAlwaysLost . Do not fuck around with lung infections. That shit will fucking kill you.



We are going to have to change yur name to Dr Sirius my friend


----------



## creature

after doing all the above, if possible, def eat well.
if possible JUICE
JUICE SOME FUCKING MORE
then JUICE.

broccoli, purple cabbage, ginger, pineapple, radishes, apples, oranges, turnips, grapes, WHATEVER

& then?

SOUP.
egg or fish or chicken bases, with garlic & onion & minced greens.
if you are vegan, at least afford yourself the basic protein of eggwhites..
get some nutritional yeast, too, & sprinkle it on tofu.

capsicum also helps from fresh peppers.

GET PLENTY OF FUCKING SLEEP & STAY WARM / COOL @ ABOUT 75*F
STAY HYDRATED WITH SUFFICIENT SALT & ELECTROLYTES!!

i am screaming, because you *can* beat it into static submission in about a week if you limit your activities to just hammering on it, and continue further reduction once you get past the worst.
if you *don't* deal with it hardcore to start with, it can fuck you up seriously, no only becoming persistent & / or reoccurring, but can potentially make you a continual carrier.

your best weapon is your nutrition, of course..

now, that being said, & after all the above good advice..
(& here is where i am gonna get fried & bitched at)
specificly for BACTERIAL PNEUMONIA

( https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bacterial_pneumonia )

this, from experience:

go to the dollar store (or walmart) & get their generic version of lysol.
spray that shit heavily into the air, or even right in front of your face (not on)
& FUCKING INHALE.

it will not get you high, & you don't have to take in enough to severely gag or choke, but get that shit into your lungs.
maintain it as a general disinfect & hit the air with it often.

secondly, get some generic listerine (26% alch, with thymol, etc.)
gargle with it a few times a day, & *aerate* with it, that is hold the listerine in your mouth, head down, & breath up through it, pulling bubbles through the liquid as you inhale. this will pick up the alcohol & the volatile oils in solution & deliver them into your bronchi & alveoli.

thymol kills a lot of shit & the alcohol is a direct disinfect, also.. 

like i said, this is from direct experience..

poor person's pharmacy..

of course, @Hillbilly Castro also has experience with my pseudo-surgery, so your results may vary..

in any case, nutrition & disinfect.


----------



## TheWindAndRain

This thread is insane. @Sirius you cant diagnose him from here. And @creature lysols website says not to inhale the stuff, he can just as easily access real medical advice as buy lysol


----------



## Shwillam

creature said:


> after doing all the above, if possible, def eat well.
> if possible JUICE
> JUICE SOME FUCKING MORE
> then JUICE.
> 
> broccoli, purple cabbage, ginger, pineapple, radishes, apples, oranges, turnips, grapes, WHATEVER
> 
> & then?
> 
> SOUP.
> egg or fish or chicken bases, with garlic & onion & minced greens.
> if you are vegan, at least afford yourself the basic protein of eggwhites..
> get some nutritional yeast, too, & sprinkle it on tofu.
> 
> capsicum also helps from fresh peppers.
> 
> GET PLENTY OF FUCKING SLEEP & STAY WARM / COOL @ ABOUT 75*F
> STAY HYDRATED WITH SUFFICIENT SALT & ELECTROLYTES!!
> 
> i am screaming, because you *can* beat it into static submission in about a week if you limit your activities to just hammering on it, and continue further reduction once you get past the worst.
> if you *don't* deal with it hardcore to start with, it can fuck you up seriously, no only becoming persistent & / or reoccurring, but can potentially make you a continual carrier.
> 
> your best weapon is your nutrition, of course..
> 
> now, that being said, & after all the above good advice..
> (& here is where i am gonna get fried & bitched at)
> specificly for BACTERIAL PNEUMONIA
> 
> ( https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bacterial_pneumonia )
> 
> this, from experience:
> 
> go to the dollar store (or walmart) & get their generic version of lysol.
> spray that shit heavily into the air, or even right in front of your face (not on)
> & FUCKING INHALE.
> 
> it will not get you high, & you don't have to take in enough to severely gag or choke, but get that shit into your lungs.
> maintain it as a general disinfect & hit the air with it often.
> 
> secondly, get some generic listerine (26% alch, with thymol, etc.)
> gargle with it a few times a day, & *aerate* with it, that is hold the listerine in your mouth, head down, & breath up through it, pulling bubbles through the liquid as you inhale. this will pick up the alcohol & the volatile oils in solution & deliver them into your bronchi & alveoli.
> 
> thymol kills a lot of shit & the alcohol is a direct disinfect, also..
> 
> like i said, this is from direct experience..
> 
> poor person's pharmacy..
> 
> of course, @Hillbilly Castro also has experience with my pseudo-surgery, so your results may vary..
> 
> in any case, nutrition & disinfect.



If anyone is stupid enough to fire or bitch at you they obviously dont know ya. I personally don't know about the lysol thing @creature hahah xD but hell. Obviously it hasnt killed you yet. Everything else you said is so so very important. Nutrition can cure a lot of shit. People have too much faith in modern medicine. And youre certianly correct theres a form of pneumonia that is bacterial so he may wanna trear for both forms, but i again certianly believe you can do that without antibiotics. 

Id respond to @TheWindAndRain but ive decided the best way to deal with him is to stop feeding the trolls. So im just gonna ignore him past this.


----------



## creature

i gotta admit, Wind, if you took the time to go to lysol's website & dig down to where they say "DO NOT INHALE!" (as any aerosol product manufacturer would advise), then i give you points for trying to guide our lost souls back to rationality ; )

i am not saying snort it.

shit, when you spray the stuff in the air, you inhale it.

& no, nobody can diagnose anyone, but Hemlock *asked* for help, and no one here is saying NOT to get to a doctor, we're only saying that if the doctor fucks up (which a lot of folks will say is the majority of times, grounded in the FACTS of their personal experiences) that there may be some other venues.

as Sirius says, it hasn't killed me yet, and in fact, as i attest to from the FACT of my personal experience, it has helped on more than one occasion.

i'm not saying point the shit at your mouth & lick it up like water from a hose on a hot desert day..

i'm just saying it's a topical disinfectant that can be applied in small concentrations, if the doctors & rest & food alone aren't working.

shit.. if there's no substance constraints, a glass of wine or two a day might help, also..

in any case, every person here has advised conventional treatment if it is severe enough to warrant, but not everyone here agrees that conventional medicine will:
1) necessarily prevail
2) is as readily available as you make it out to be (crustys in ERs may or may not be treated timely)
3) provide the proper diagnosis OR treatment

the best thing to do, first, is fight any illness with healthy food & rest, and see how it progresses.

i am an old fuck & i just beat month long bout of bronchial infection in the arizona winte while living in my fucking car for most of it, with just a week of shelter & good food to kick the shit out.

lysol & all, & fuck the goddamned doctors, because those assholes are:
A) fucking dangerous when they don't fucking listen or diagnose based upon standard procedure rather than intuition *guided* by knowledge, instead of visa versa

B) usually fucking stuck up, so that what their patients say go in one ear & out the fucking other, OR, worse, the patient is INTENTIONALLY ignored. 

a lot of conventional medicine is like war.
you have a few geniuses working in the background making incredibly potent weapons, and then they hand them to the grunts (typical MDs) saying "go kill diseases" & the grunts go out & start spraying everything.. (a lot like modern fucking agriculture, maybe..)

the grunts are smarter than most, but not really all that smart..

i'm not saying they are bad, and i'm not saying their hands aren't tied, but i am saying that a lot of them are satisfied to accept that a lot of their thinking has already been done for them..

"Next!"

& if the first shotgun doesn't work, they'll have you come back & load it up with a different ammo..
trial & error, because *that* IS how conventional medicine works.
if the probabilities are on your side, your symptoms will be well defined & easily interpreted & you'll get the right stuff the first time.

IF.

& if you don't?

shit is made worse by waiting, and all you can do is stick a thumb up your ass & say "well.. it was better than doing nothing."

if conventional medicine (in the US, at least) were to work, Hemlock would get sick & they would say "look, man, we're going to put you in a room, spray it the fuck down with lysol (or some other disinfect) & make sure you get rest & have healthy food, while we check in on you"
& Hemlock would be observed for a few days, in TRULY accessible medical environment, get a decent diagnosis, basic treatment & follow-up prognosis & NOT OWE FUCKING $3,000 FOR 4 DAYS OF FUCKING OBSERVATION.

***THAT*** is why i go to the fucking dollar store, man..

& not seeing the way things are for us & criticizing us for merely presenting options truly *does* sound sort of trollish, but you've been on a long time, so i dun think that's it..
just sounds like you might be a little detached..?

i mean, a lot of the shit we fight, medically, really is produced by our civilization, & if that's the way you enjoy the world, more power to your ideas, for you.

i personally think we are so far off the target, existentially, that i can recommend something as apparently stupid as the internal application of antiseptic aerosol for essentially topical purposes with near comical earnestness, but nonetheless WITH DEFENSIBLE FUCKING LOGIC, because the medical establishment in the US IS NOT competent enough either to depend on for treatment or diagnosis with anything even resembling statistical confidence.

MY GODDAMNED FUCKING FATHER IS FUCKING ***DEAD*** BECAUSE OF FUCKING CONVENTIONAL MEDICINE.

& not *only* that, but because of "good" STATE OF THE ART fucking medicine.

those fuckers looked at him during a checkup, saw some polyps in his ass & then they fucking cut.
they cut ASAP, and after that his life went to fucking shit.

state of the fucking art, top of the line, super attention, & however many hundred or hundreds of thousands of dollars of insurance money was thrown at them.

the cancer was not malign at the moment, there were no dietary changes proposed, not lifestyle / exercise changes, no follow ups or monitoring.
just "OMG, MR. P!!! WE NEED TO CUT THE FUCKING SHIT OUT OF YOU, ASAP!!!!"

("oh.. & by the way.. there's a very good chance it will metastasize & spread to the rest of your fucking body, too, but the chemo *should* kill that, if we get to it soon enough.. soo.. you'll be ok.. because, hey, modern medicine is the best thing possible for you, right??")

if my piss came out glowing green & a doctor told me it was fucking radiation poisoning, i would *still* try to fucking second guess him, because statistically he has a very, very, very good chance of being outrightly wrong, in both diagnosis & prescribed treatment.


----------



## Shwillam

^this.


----------



## landpirate

My advice was just going on the treatment I received when I had bronchitis and that was anti biotics and steroids for five days. 

I believe their are a few different types of pneumonia, including both viral and bacterial so therefore there are no doubt many different ways to treat. I'm not usually an advocate of antibiotics but some illnesses aren't worth messing about with. My father died of pneumonia so for some people with a weakened immune system it really can be dangerous.

As far as I am aware none of us are actually trained doctors, so much of this is just opinion or anecdotal, that's not to say anything is not valid. I just think we can all agree that we all have different experiences and what works for one person isn't necessarily the answer for another. We know our bodies and can choose to treat our ailments however we like.

So please be respectful of people's opinions. I imagine all anyone wants is for the OP to get better. 

Please Let us know what treatment works for you in the end.


----------



## HemlockSaoirse

Went in and got tested last night. Most signs point to bronchitis. Was given antibiotics and I've just been laying around since. Apologies for not replying sooner and Im extremely grateful for the responses.


----------



## creature

hey, hemlock..

all if us ranting, smarmy, plugholes are rooting for you..

just like LandPirate says..

get better, & make sure yiu get the best food you can, stay hydrated, get rest & get as comfortable as possibke..

yer tough, so regsrdless, you'll be ok..


----------



## HemlockSaoirse

Thank you. I'm just glad I'm dealing with this now and not while I'm out roughing it.


----------



## creature

yah..
take care of yourself & you should be ok by the 1st... or at least over the worst of it..


----------



## benton

Isn't modern medicine now the leading cause of death in the US?


----------



## Deleted member 8978

Sorry to bump or anything, but if severe cough and even a runny/stuffy nose can also contribute toward pneumonia or borderline, I go straight for the meds. I put Listerine mouthwash, usually mint, into a spray and inhale that.

Medicine wise, I sometimes increase the dosage of NyQuil and Mucinex Fast Max nighttime to try to fight the worst symptoms. I take as much as two doses per night to speed up and strengthen and I do that thinking my body is immune to medications.

I put Vapo Rub on a Q Tip and apply it inside both nostrils of my nose so that its menthol effect can try to re open my inside passages and help me breathe.

If everything fails miserably and symptoms last over a week, I would then arrange to go see a doctor at an ER or a med stop.

Symptoms of pneumonia may (not) affect your allergies, depending on the severity, but it's important to know what to do to treat the symptoms and get it out of your system.


----------

